# [Sat 20th Jul 2013] Lambeth Country Show after party with the Mrs Mills Experience (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Jul 16, 2013)

After a long, Chucklehead-infused day at the Lambeth Country Show, we'll be ready for a good old knees up, and we've got Brixton's finest music hall act - the Mrs Mills Experience - on hand to get the party going.

We'll also have shart sharp acerbic comedy from the irrepressible Vic Lambrusco plus a bevy of DJs supplying party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, ska, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly till 2.30am - and it's FREE all night!

GIG DETAILS:

MRS MILLS EXPERIENCE
Rolling out a barrel of irony-untroubled, hipster-free, good time entertainment, the Mrs Mills Experience is made up of an unlikely combination of Brixton-based dance DJs and punk musicians united by their improbable love of piano-thumper extraordinaire, Mrs Gladys Mills.

With several TV appearances and a support show with Chas and Dave already under their belts, the band will be playing Beautiful Days festival later this year, with more big gigs expected. Don't miss them!

VIC LAMBRUSCO
'Abrasive political comedy' - Time Out
Comic piquancy - Independent

Vic Lambrusco onstage 10.30pm
Band onstage: 11.30pm
DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!


----------

